# Would you like to learn how to knit the beautiful Tree of life baby blanket???



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

*We are opening a workshop on Saturday, May 4, and the class will be starting on May 5th*. The teacher will be Saroj and it is going to be such a fun class. this is a gorgeous pattern and we have had requests for a Workshop. Thanks to Saroj for being willing to do this for us.

We will use this thread as an information forum and I hope you will post here if you are interested. One the 4th of May I will announce when I have opened the workshop and will give instructions on this thread as to how to get to the actual workshop.

*This is not the workshop*

Just let us know if you are interested by posting here now though. that way as long as your profile is set up to get email acknowledgements of your 'watched' topics you will know what is being posted here. Watch for my information posts. make sure you have this link on watch - you have *watch topics* at the top of this page and if you post here it should show up there . then just click on it if you want to come in here.

Here is the picture of the beautiful 'Tree of Life' which will be taught on the workshop. Please join us!


----------



## wwrightson (May 16, 2011)

These workshops are coming so fast I don't know whether I'll ever get through all the projects. However, once again, I'll be following along.


----------



## ggknit (Feb 13, 2012)

Hi Saroj
I would be interested in the workshop.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

WOULD LOVE TO DO THIS


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

That does look beautiful. I have held back from some of the workshops on offer because I simply have too many other projects on the go, but as one of my forthcoming projects will be a baby blanket, I might just try this one. I am currently making a fan and feather blanket for my nephew's forthcoming baby. We are not going to know the sex of this baby until it is born, but my current blanket is more suitable for a boy. I had been planning to do the same in girlier colours to allow for either outcome, but as this is the fourth time I have made this particular pattern in the last year, I would not be averse to making a change!

I would be interested to know what yarn and what quantities of yarn are required for this, just so I can be prepared!


----------



## GinB (Sep 2, 2012)

I'd be interested. One thing - I found the pattern online, but the text size is sooooo tiny. Does anyone have it in a larger font size?


----------



## Diane1025 (Mar 11, 2012)

count me in


----------



## countryknitwit (Nov 13, 2011)

Count me in as well.


----------



## Saroj (Dec 2, 2011)

welcome all! i will be teaching this class. If you have any questions, please feel free to post and i will be happy to answer.

I have taken the text from the original pattern (and yes you can enlarge it as you please) and added the border to give a finish look as it progresses. By the time you finish the project, you are too tired or bored to give a finishing touch. I made it easy so when you are casting off the last row, you are done with the finished project and ready to use for yourself or give it as a gift.

The original pattern is very scary when you first see it but it is not as hard once it is broken down. i will try and make it easy and fun for all.

Here is the link for the original pattern. It is a free pattern on Lion Brand website. Use this diagram to study the sequence.

http://cache.lionbrand.com/printablePatterns/1276AD.pdf

Welcome aboard!

Saroj


----------



## Saroj (Dec 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> That does look beautiful. I have held back from some of the workshops on offer because I simply have too many other projects on the go, but as one of my forthcoming projects will be a baby blanket, I might just try this one. I am currently making a fan and feather blanket for my nephew's forthcoming baby. We are not going to know the sex of this baby until it is born, but my current blanket is more suitable for a boy. I had been planning to do the same in girlier colours to allow for either outcome, but as this is the fourth time I have made this particular pattern in the last year, I would not be averse to making a change!
> 
> I would be interested to know what yarn and what quantities of yarn are required for this, just so I can be prepared!


You can use any yarn you like. The one being showcased was done in Bernat waverly fresh flower color yarn. The one I am doing now is the red heart super saver in Aran color. 
The Lion Brand pattern calls for chunkey.

I am using size 8 needles yarn is red heart super saver 5 skeins. 
saroj


----------



## Saroj (Dec 2, 2011)

GinB said:


> I'd be interested. One thing - I found the pattern online, but the text size is sooooo tiny. Does anyone have it in a larger font size?


welcome,

when we start the workshop, i will post a version you can enlarge it. saroj


----------



## GinB (Sep 2, 2012)

Thank you, Saroj.


----------



## dwknits (Oct 18, 2011)

I'm in.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

wwrightson said:


> These workshops are coming so fast I don't know whether I'll ever get through all the projects. However, once again, I'll be following along.


I understand what you are saving . but with thousands of KP members, and over 2200 subscribed members to the workshops, we decided we would put on 4 a month.

All the workshops will be kept permanently on the workshop section of KP for future use by any or all KP members.

I know that it is hard , but we are trying to give enough of a variety so that lots of different people can choose which ones they want to do.

I am glad you are interested and don't be afraid to refer to specific ones after they are closed. Personal conversations on the workshops have been trimmed and so the information is very straightforward. in a lot of cases the teachers are willing to accept private messages as long as the answers to the question are not already in the workshop.


----------



## KnittingNerd (Mar 28, 2012)

Love this Blanket..Ive made the leaf pattern before really easy to make..The blanket is beautiful all together though. But not sure if I can do this one at this time but I sure look forward to seeing others finished work.


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

Well thats a silly question..of course i would !!!!!lol Im in


----------



## AuntB41 (Jul 16, 2012)

Please count me in. Have been intrigued by this pattern for a long time.


----------



## duarteshelia (Jun 24, 2011)

I will be watching you I have been wanting to do this pattern for a while.


----------



## Beila Charna (Apr 28, 2012)

Please count me in! Thanks


----------



## Bitsee (Mar 11, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> *We are opening a workshop on Saturday, May 4, and the class will be starting on May 5th*. The teacher will be Saroj and it is going to be such a fun class. this is a gorgeous pattern and we have had requests for a Workshop. Thanks to Saroj for being willing to do this for us.
> 
> We will use this thread as an information forum and I hope you will post here if you are interested. One the 4th of May I will announce when I have opened the workshop and will give instructions on this thread as to how to get to the actual workshop.
> 
> ...


Oh! I would love to learn that pattern count me in


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I just wrote up a Workshop happenings which will be added to the daily digest (bottom section) tomorrow morning . It will tell all about this workshop as well as our Let's do Christmas early series which will start in early August. please take the time to read it! Designer


----------



## lovewrens (Jul 16, 2012)

I want to try this. I've always thought they were beautiful!


----------



## RydersMum (Feb 22, 2013)

Totally interested. I just found out I'm going to be an Auntie again and a Tree of Life blankie was on my list to knit for the new baby! This will give me incentive to do so.


----------



## Saroj (Dec 2, 2011)

RydersMum said:


> Totally interested. I just found out I'm going to be an Auntie again and a Tree of Life blankie was on my list to knit for the new baby! This will give me incentive to do so.


congratulations and welcome and i am sure your new niece or nephew will treasure forever saroj


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

count me in


----------



## JoannaP (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm in!


----------



## merae (Jan 25, 2013)

I would like to try this! Tree of Life is one of my favorites!


----------



## Lorriekisch (Mar 17, 2011)

I would like to make this blanket count me in


----------



## Monetta55 (Apr 1, 2013)

I would like to do the blanket, but I don't know if I can fit it in. Either way I will be following along.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Stupidly I'm saying I'm in-but I may not stay in. I may turn sensible again. However I have saved th epattern for now or later.


----------



## MissV2 (Jan 3, 2013)

Yes please!


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

Hi Shirley,
Would you please add me to this workshop? 

Thank you,
Lisa


----------



## Baba masha (Apr 13, 2013)

Yes please, I would love to be involved. Thank you.


----------



## PATRICIAKEITH (Jun 13, 2011)

Saroj said:


> welcome all! i will be teaching this class. If you have any questions, please feel free to post and i will be happy to answer.
> 
> I have taken the text from the original pattern (and yes you can enlarge it as you please) and added the border to give a finish look as it progresses. By the time you finish the project, you are too tired or bored to give a finishing touch. I made it easy so when you are casting off the last row, you are done with the finished project and ready to use for yourself or give it as a gift.
> 
> ...


I haven't seen this pattern before. I am very interested and have printed off the pattern for future use. At the moment I have too many WIP's to take on another. I can see I'll just have to knit faster!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## cen63846 (Apr 7, 2011)

I'm definitely interested.


----------



## McCarley (Apr 21, 2013)

Yes I would Luv to join the workshop..


----------



## desertmom99 (Mar 23, 2011)

Please add me to the workshop. Thanks!


----------



## grandmaKrc (Oct 6, 2011)

I have wanted to do this afghan for some time - just overwhelmed with the graph - looking forward to following


----------



## Sha54 (Apr 30, 2013)

I am in


----------



## mjschuetz (Aug 31, 2011)

Would love to knit this blanket. Thank you.


----------



## Pittsy (Jan 4, 2013)

Wish I could read graphs. Don't want to learn on something this complicated looking. Maybe at a later date when I'm a better knitter and more advanced. Thanks.


----------



## CindyS57 (Apr 30, 2013)

I would love to do this, how do I sign up for the workshop, this would be a first for me.
Thanks.
Cindy


----------



## coollola (Apr 11, 2012)

Yes. I have done the one on the Lion Brand site, but I like this variation also.


----------



## coollola (Apr 11, 2012)

I have never done a workshop on line. What do I have to do to take part.


----------



## amylynne61473 (Dec 3, 2011)

Beautiful blanket I have been looking at it for years on lion brand site but tiimtimidatef to try this seems like perfect opportunity to try! Count me in. Thank you


----------



## Saroj (Dec 2, 2011)

grandmaKrc said:


> I have wanted to do this afghan for some time - just overwhelmed with the graph - looking forward to following


Welcome and You are right. It is overwhelming by looking at the pattern. I will make it very simple. If you can knit and follow directions, you can do this. keep the cover of the pattern handy for visulization. Mark the rows off as you go and that is the key to the pattern. Every row is different. Saroj


----------



## pierce (Apr 1, 2011)

I'd love to do this!!


----------



## denbar (Jun 20, 2012)

Count me in..can you help with making this a regular size afghan...


----------



## Machalo (Feb 13, 2013)

I'd love to work through this pattern. Very pretty. I work 2 jobs though so I may lag behind everyone else; but I will persevere through it.  Happy knitting!


----------



## Saroj (Dec 2, 2011)

Pittsy said:


> Wish I could read graphs. Don't want to learn on something this complicated looking. Maybe at a later date when I'm a better knitter and more advanced. Thanks.


You don't need to know how to read the graphs to do this pattern. You can follow the written instructions. There are couple of mistakes in the pattern which I have corrected. Challenge yourself. I know you can do it. I will be there to help you. :roll: :thumbup:


----------



## Donna Jean (Sep 7, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful, count me in.


----------



## Nyvergara (Nov 13, 2011)

Are instructions for knitting machine or just hand knit?


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

I would like to follow. :thumbup:


----------



## Saroj (Dec 2, 2011)

denbar said:


> Count me in..can you help with making this a regular size afghan...


Yes. You will be adding additional stitches and where appropriate additional rows to make it regular size. Wait to open the workshop for additional information. Saroj :roll:


----------



## Saroj (Dec 2, 2011)

Nyvergara said:


> Are instructions for knitting machine or just hand knit?


Just hand knit.


----------



## Saroj (Dec 2, 2011)

Machalo said:


> I'd love to work through this pattern. Very pretty. I work 2 jobs though so I may lag behind everyone else; but I will persevere through it.  Happy knitting!


You can go on your own pace. You can always pm me if you get stuck after the class is over. I will be there to help you. Saroj :roll: :thumbup:


----------



## Donna Jean (Sep 7, 2011)

I just finished an Irish knit lap afghan with one of the patterns being the tree of life pattern. It looks overwhelming but trust me it was so easy. After the first few rows you start to see the pattern take shape.


----------



## Pittsy (Jan 4, 2013)

Saroj said:


> You don't need to know how to read the graphs to do this pattern. You can follow the written instructions. There are couple of mistakes in the pattern which I have corrected. Challenge yourself. I know you can do it. I will be there to help you. :roll: :thumbup:


Oh, what the heck. This might be a good time to learn. I sure would like to. Please count me in. I'll give it a try.


----------



## Donna Jean (Sep 7, 2011)

Saroj said:


> You don't need to know how to read the graphs to do this pattern. You can follow the written instructions. There are couple of mistakes in the pattern which I have corrected. Challenge yourself. I know you can do it. I will be there to help you. :roll: :thumbup:


I find by using stitch markers to separate sections, it helps me follow patterns. If I finish a section and find I'm short or have more sts than needed it is easier to look back in that section than ripping out a whole row.


----------



## Saroj (Dec 2, 2011)

Donna Jean said:


> I just finished an Irish knit lap afghan with one of the patterns being the tree of life pattern. It looks overwhelming but trust me it was so easy. After the first few rows you start to see the pattern take shape.


Thank you for your vote of confidence. It is very simple but looks very complicated. I had the same reaction when I first saw this pattern. I could not make heads or tails from the pattern. The font was so small and difficult to read. Saroj :thumbup:


----------



## anetdeer (Jul 16, 2012)

Count me in..nothing ventured..nothing gained! Thank you for agreeing to be our leader!


----------



## secelia8 (Jan 7, 2013)

I am interesting in joining this workshop. Please tell me steps to join. thanks


----------



## Saroj (Dec 2, 2011)

Donna Jean said:


> I find by using stitch markers to separate sections, it helps me follow patterns. If I finish a section and find I'm short or have more sts than needed it is easier to look back in that section than ripping out a whole row.


Yes stitch markers and crossing off the rows as you go along is very important. :thumbup:


----------



## sandrapluto59 (Apr 30, 2013)

Hi I would like to knit the blanket!


----------



## Saroj (Dec 2, 2011)

anetdeer said:


> Count me in..nothing ventured..nothing gained! Thank you for agreeing to be our leader!


Thank you for the opportunity and it is my pleasure to lead the workshop. I am looking forward to it. Saroj :thumbup:


----------



## Bfirebaugh (Feb 16, 2012)

I would like to join as well. Should I check the workshop forum for directions on signing up?


----------



## caseyhyman38 (Mar 2, 2013)

Would love to join. Many thanks to the instructor for her time and talents...and for sharing with all of us.


----------



## grandmaKrc (Oct 6, 2011)

count me in - what kind of yarn and how much?
12


----------



## Beth72 (Sep 23, 2012)

Yes I would like to be part of this workshop.


----------



## Saroj (Dec 2, 2011)

grandmaKrc said:


> count me in - what kind of yarn and how much?
> 12


I used bernat waverly yarn. I am now making one with super saver red heart in Aran color. You can pick any of your favorite yarn. I like super saver because it stands up to the years of use and abuse and never looses it's luster. You will need 5 - 6 skeins and number 8 - 40" circular knitting needles. saroj :lol:


----------



## waya (Mar 25, 2011)

Please add me to the list Thanks


----------



## NanaG (Jun 12, 2012)

So, you're saying that a beginner plus should be able to handle this? If so, yippee, I would love to do this beautiful pattern, and thanks to all who are involved in leading the workshop for us. I haven't done a KP workshop before. Is this a video?


----------



## shar625 (Aug 25, 2011)

Im in for the class


----------



## Finnyknit (Nov 7, 2012)

Count me in, please


----------



## grandmaKrc (Oct 6, 2011)

thanks for your quick reply -- sign me up - grandma Kate


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

I would like to learn this too. I keep signing up for workshops, but can't keep up with them. It is so nice to know that the information will be available down the road a bit when things slow down (slow down - what am I talking about?!)!


----------



## Rhyselle (Apr 15, 2013)

I love the pattern! I will give it a try.


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Count me in! Love this blanket


----------



## BobbiToo (Jun 18, 2012)

Count me in!!!


----------



## Mishel (Jan 7, 2013)

Would love to do this workshop but cannot make it that day. I've never done one, so am I understanding I can see it when I have the time? Thanks for offering this. I've been wanting to try this blanket for a long time now but it kind of intimidates me!


----------



## Latonia (Feb 9, 2013)

I would love too try your workshop! This would be my first time. How does it work?

Latonia


----------



## Sue1942 (May 7, 2011)

I been waiting for this workshop, count me in.


----------



## gillehughes (Mar 13, 2013)

I've just finished a different version of the tree of life throw.


----------



## Bobbieknits67 (May 10, 2011)

I would love to join you all in this project, but I am wondering if it is a project I could do as I still consider myself a beginner.
I have been knitting for over a year now, but nothing too complicated, so I worry about how difficult the project is. Can you help me out here?


----------



## trish48 (Aug 17, 2012)

I am in. with my work schedule i would like to know what weight yarn and needle in order for me to take advantage of my days off and purchase. i expecting my first grandchild (girl) in sept. and am anxious to get started. thx trish


----------



## NJQuiet1 (Feb 15, 2013)

Perfect timing! We just found out we're going to be grandparents again and this is the blanket I chose to make. I'm in!


----------



## claudiam46 (Apr 30, 2013)

I am very interested as I have a set of twins to make something for!!


----------



## Saroj (Dec 2, 2011)

NanaG said:


> So, you're saying that a beginner plus should be able to handle this? If so, yippee, I would love to do this beautiful pattern, and thanks to all who are involved in leading the workshop for us. I haven't done a KP workshop before. Is this a video?


Welcome. No it is not a video. I will give you step by step instructions and yes if you know how to knit and purl you can do this. Saroj :roll: :thumbup:


----------



## Garedbird (Sep 14, 2011)

I don't know if I will start it right away, but count me in. I'm minutes away from finishing my first wingspan. I enjoyed following Sam and the other knitters. Thank you!


----------



## Michelle10n (Mar 23, 2012)

I would love to join in also
Have you mentioned how many yards / yarn type ( aran weight?)
Its a great blanket


----------



## JuliaShimwell (Apr 4, 2013)

I'm always up for a new pattern!


----------



## Rhyselle (Apr 15, 2013)

gillehughes said:


> I've just finished a different version of the tree of life throw.


What a lovely throw!


----------



## Saroj (Dec 2, 2011)

gillehughes said:


> I've just finished a different version of the tree of life throw.


I did the baby version first but did not like the size as it turned out to be very small. The class version is much more interesting and good size for the crib, for tv viewing, cuddle up with a good book, or just a cover up while doing your favorite knitting or crocheting project. :lol:


----------



## tinka52 (Oct 24, 2011)

OMG! I am in. We have a new little one coming this fall. So I've been trying to decide what to make for our new niece or nephew. This is it! Count me in.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I understand what you are saving . but with thousands of KP members, and over 2200 subscribed members to the workshops, we decided we would put on 4 a month.
> 
> All the workshops will be kept permanently on the workshop section of KP for future use by any or all KP members.
> 
> ...


That is great to know Designer1234 because I am up to my eyeballs with my current project, Its nearly done and I love the workshops so its good to know even though the ones I like might be closed they are still there to learn from... I wish I owned stock in my printers ink company.    then I would print them all off for future projects


----------



## Savta Fern (Nov 28, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> *We are opening a workshop on Saturday, May 4, and the class will be starting on May 5th*. The teacher will be Saroj and it is going to be such a fun class. this is a gorgeous pattern and we have had requests for a Workshop. Thanks to Saroj for being willing to do this for us.
> 
> We will use this thread as an information forum and I hope you will post here if you are interested. One the 4th of May I will announce when I have opened the workshop and will give instructions on this thread as to how to get to the actual workshop.
> 
> ...


If you wouldn't mind moving the location a little further east, like Toronto, and change the date to a weekday, I would be delighted to attend. The Tree of Life is gorgeous and deserves attention.


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

Please count me in!


----------



## Saroj (Dec 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> That is great to know Designer1234 because I am up to my eyeballs with my current project, Its nearly done and I love the workshops so its good to know even though the ones I like might be closed they are still there to learn from... I wish I owned stock in my printers ink company.    then I would print them all off for future projects


You don't need to print it. Save the link to the workshop in your bookmark and brouse often. when you are ready to use it, just open and knit away. Saroj :roll:


----------



## mcg939 (Jun 27, 2011)

I would like to be included in this workshop. Thanks
Maria


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Saroj said:


> I did the baby version first but did not like the size as it turned out to be very small. The class version is much more interesting and good size for the crib, for tv viewing, cuddle up with a good book, or just a cover up while doing your favorite knitting or crocheting project. :lol:


So would it work in a 8 ply (DK)? That is a far bit smaller than chunky. Need to check my heavier stuff, but we don't get a lot of heavier weight yarn here.

Had a look, have what is probably enough 12 ply (chunky) so will give it a go- maybe. If I run out I will do the borders in a different colour. At least it will be quick. Have th eneedle tips- but run out of cords! However have a circular that will probably be long enough. So ready to go- though will need to start without the workshop as I will be without internet probably from tomorrow for about a week.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

I will try to start on the 4th. Thank you.


----------



## Saroj (Dec 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> So would it work in a 8 ply (DK)? That is a far bit smaller than chunky. Need to check my heavier stuff, but we don't get a lot of heavier weight yarn here.


Yes dk will be perfect. Adjust the needles - i would use size 5 or 6 depending on your knitting loose or tight. The finished product may be smaller than worsted wt but still it is a good size. You can also double the yarn to make it worsted wt and using size 8 or 10 needles. :thumbup:


----------



## Rosalie Courtney (Jul 29, 2012)

I just finished a similar baby blanket w/tulip design border for a new great grandbaby coming this fall. BUT - I would love the pattern you're showing. Are you sharing as I live in Mn, a far distance from Calgary.


----------



## helen4930 (Dec 21, 2011)

Yes please Saroj, I would love to join. Still haven't finished the ASJ but that won't stop me starting something else! One question: as I really really hate making borders and stitching them on afterwards, do you think I could do a knitted-in border by adding a few rows of moss stitch at the top and the bottom and a few stitches along the side edge as I knit?


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

would love to make this. Please count me in.
Fran


----------



## Cyndyn (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm willing to give it a try.... Thank you!!
Cyndy


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Saroj said:


> Yes dk will be perfect. Adjust the needles - i would use size 5 or 6 depending on your knitting loose or tight. The finished product may be smaller than worsted wt but still it is a good size. You can also double the yarn to make it worsted wt and using size 8 or 10 needles. :thumbup:


I edited mine above, found a heavier yarn. Doubling would be much heavier than worsted (8 ply is just a bit lighter than worsted) but it will be good to use up some of the heavy one. For some reason I have a lot of green in the 12ply, but 2 different types.


----------



## KateJ (Mar 5, 2013)

Want to give it a try!


----------



## hoekh20 (May 31, 2012)

I'm going to try!!


----------



## Sarahb69 (Apr 11, 2012)

I would also like to give this one a try. I'm currently knitting my younger daughter one of those gawd-awful ruffle skirts (the worsted yarn rounds are easy, it's the ruffle scarf yarn I hate) and have a pair of legwarmers on the go for my older daughter (though I think I might frog and try a different pattern) so I might be a little slower than some of the other ladies here.


----------



## sewfineca (Jan 14, 2013)

Count me in too, please. I love this pattern.


----------



## gillehughes (Mar 13, 2013)

I agree - I'd like a "me" sized version of it but did this for my friend who's expecting in July. I've made some bigger blankets but thought this would do nicely over her car-seat or crib.


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

This is beautiful. I would love to be in.


----------



## deborah337 (Jul 26, 2012)

Count me in too. Do we use the lion brand pattern, or is there another source for it? What size will it be with regular worsted weight yarn?


----------



## Saroj (Dec 2, 2011)

helen4930 said:


> Yes please Saroj, I would love to join. Still haven't finished the ASJ but that won't stop me starting something else! One question: as I really really hate making borders and stitching them on afterwards, do you think I could do a knitted-in border by adding a few rows of moss stitch at the top and the bottom and a few stitches along the side edge as I knit?


That is exactly what I have in mind seed stitch or garter stich or moss stitch. Whatever your preference. I also Hate the add on. I still have to sew buttons on my asj. This project is much more interesting. I could not keep it down once I started. Last border 10 rows were the killer because now you want to move on to more interesting project. :thumbup:


----------



## noodleknitter (Apr 13, 2013)

I would like to join this class


----------



## Saroj (Dec 2, 2011)

deborah337 said:


> Count me in too. Do we use the lion brand pattern, or is there another source for it? What size will it be with regular worsted weight yarn?


I use the lion brand pattern with red heart super saver yarn. The finished size is approx 40x50.

If you want smaller for crib use the baby yarn I liked Bernat waverly yarn with size 6 needles. You will need around 7 skeins.

Saroj


----------



## hallsyh (Nov 14, 2011)

I have just knitted the Lion Brand one, but changed the border
to seed stitch -wish I'd seen this first, but think I'm going to have to make this one too.


----------



## szalotta (Mar 23, 2013)

Where does one find the workshops? It was mentioned that all workshops are available, but I don't see a tab that says workshops. Thanks. Sz


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

I am in on this one also. My preference is a larger size so I will wait to see the material list, etc and comments on the pattern to line up my yarn. Designer1234, you really came up with a winner with your workshop program!! Jan


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

Please count me in.


----------



## secelia8 (Jan 7, 2013)

Why such a long needle. And how many yards are in the yarn you used. Thanks


----------



## Cyndyn (Jun 20, 2011)

Joann's has the red heart super saver yarn on sale at $2.79 a skein reg. $2.99. Has anyone seen the color Aran Fleck??? I was thinking it might do up nice for the pattern.


----------



## sandy124 (Feb 12, 2013)

I would like to try also.


----------



## Anita1955 (Jan 6, 2013)

I'm in!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

szalotta said:


> Where does one find the workshops? It was mentioned that all workshops are available, but I don't see a tab that says workshops. Thanks. Sz


Go to the link under my post and that will take you to the workshop main page. Fromhere you can go into any workshop which has already started (whether it is open ofr closed). But those like this one which haven't actually begun yet are not in there.


----------



## Grammy Toni (Apr 30, 2011)

Please count me in.


----------



## DeniseCM (Aug 30, 2012)

I would love to try this. Count me in!


----------



## pmarch (Mar 18, 2012)

I'm in


----------



## daboukari (Feb 21, 2013)

Hello, I would like to join the workshop.


----------



## janwalla (Jul 17, 2012)

Me too Saroj, baby due in July just in time!!


----------



## Jude2444 (Feb 13, 2012)

Count me in


----------



## gillehughes (Mar 13, 2013)

Rhyselle said:


> What a lovely throw!


Thank you.


----------



## begarcia44 (Jan 29, 2012)

I would love to join. Please count me in.


----------



## marina1109 (Jan 23, 2013)

I love this pattern. 

I started Lionbrand one, but didn't care for the flowers section, so I put it on hold. 

I'll like to participate as well.


----------



## javamama1314 (Apr 7, 2013)

Is there a fee?


----------



## TerryLynn (Jul 26, 2011)

Count me in. Would love to make this for my co-worker she had a baby boy in March.


----------



## salsalady (Jan 25, 2011)

count me in
thank you, Lorene


----------



## CBratt (Dec 6, 2012)

I am interested in this workshop!


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

Sound like fun. I'm in.


----------



## kuulei (Apr 30, 2013)

I would love to learn how to knit the beautiful Tree of life baby blanket. So much that it moved me to registered. A "newbee" to doing a workshop so hopeful to be able to keep up. Thank you.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

kuulei said:


> I would love to learn how to knit the beautiful Tree of life baby blanket. So much that it moved me to registered. A "newbee" to doing a workshop so hopeful to be able to keep up. Thank you.


Welcome to KP- and to the workshops especially


----------



## Chocolatechips (Jan 6, 2012)

Count me in! Materials??


----------



## alwaysforyou (Dec 6, 2011)

Oh, I'm so glad you're doing this for us, Saroj! Count me in  Lynn


----------



## caroleann40 (Nov 18, 2012)

I have always wanted to knit the tree of life, I think the time has come. Count me in


----------



## meadowmadcow (Feb 18, 2012)

Please add me to the workshop link - this will be my first workshop so finding the links will probably be the hardest bit for me.

Many thanks


----------



## MarionP (Oct 8, 2011)

Count me in. I feel like I am biting off more then I can chew, but I will give it a go. I have always wanted to make that particular pattern, but felt like it was to difficult. 
MarionP


----------



## knitcrazymomof6 (Feb 9, 2011)

I am interested in making this beautiful blanket.


----------



## madeinparadise (Jun 12, 2011)

I will be joining - have had this pattern in my To-Do for a long time.


----------



## atb (Feb 25, 2013)

What happened to the snowflake workshop? I was waiting for that one to start!


----------



## Cate 001 (Jun 2, 2011)

I'd like to knit the Tree of Life Baby Blanket


----------



## Pauline23 (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm in thanks for doing this workshopp


----------



## Nana4 (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm in.....


----------



## lynnlassiter (Jun 30, 2011)

okay - i'm game


----------



## SusanM (Feb 4, 2011)

Count me in!


----------



## MaggieFL45 (Apr 18, 2011)

Yes I would like to knit this gorgeous blanket also. Glad there is going to be a workshop....Im sure I will be needing help.


----------



## jjs21582 (Sep 19, 2011)

Definitely interested!


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> I understand what you are saving . but with thousands of KP members, and over 2200 subscribed members to the workshops, we decided we would put on 4 a month.
> 
> All the workshops will be kept permanently on the workshop section of KP for future use by any or all KP members.
> 
> ...


I am so busy trying to get Christmas Afghans done and really would love to do some of these workshops. From what I am reading here I can go to the workshop site and still be able to get into them and aske questions anytime even after the workshop is done? I have missed so many of the ones that I want to do because I am busting myself trying to get these things done.


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

im in..... wow.... so much to do and learn and not enough hands and time to do it all...... i want to attempt this but those "bobbles" put me off.....


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

denbar said:


> Count me in..can you help with making this a regular size afghan...


I also would love to make this a regular size afghan pattern.


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

I'm new to workshops. How will we know what to have, supply-wise?


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

okay stupid question - blame it on me being on a different continent than most of you. How much grams do we need (we work in grams here in South Africa)

Blessings
Diane


----------



## Lynda12k (Dec 2, 2011)

I have been wanting to do this one for a long long time...please count me in!


----------



## ibearl (Feb 4, 2013)

I would love to learn how to knit this


----------



## stitchingfree (Oct 30, 2012)

Looks great to me. Designer, you are doing a wonderful job of keeping us all happy with such a variety of workshops. I love it.


----------



## Topsy (May 7, 2011)

I would like to participate.


----------



## Judyh (Apr 15, 2011)

I would also like to try this pattern. Thank you.


----------



## fatkitty (Jun 23, 2011)

I've been looking at this for quite a while but been put off by all the charts, so I'm thinking this would be a good opportunity to try it. So I'm in! Thank you


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

Once again, can't resist.

Ellie


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

I'll try to get to this one. I've made the full size and it took a very long time. I am currently working on a similar leaf and tree pattern afghan. But I have been wanting to make this one ever since I finished my full size one. I'll certainly follow along. This should be great!


----------



## KatieRose (Mar 26, 2013)

Got yarn yesterday for this pattern - want to do it. Count me in.


----------



## RedQueen (Nov 25, 2012)

I really want to learn this one. Count me in. I will do my best to be there!


----------



## craftylady4ever (Aug 14, 2011)

Yes, yes, yes. I would love to make this blanket. My grand daughter is getting married in August and I know she will want a baby soon after. Now I can be sure to get started and finished before baby arrives. so many projects to complete, so little time.


----------



## grammiealice47 (Apr 30, 2013)

I would like to join


----------



## Morningdancer (Jun 20, 2011)

I,m in


----------



## klrober (Mar 20, 2013)

Can you give us any kind of idea what kind of yarn is used & how much is used? Also the size of the blanket.


----------



## karen51003 (Dec 8, 2012)

count me in. I signed up for the snowflake, but how do I get into it? Karen


----------



## craftylady4ever (Aug 14, 2011)

You did a beautiful job, have wanted to make this baby blanket for a couple of years now and didn't have the confidence, but think I will take the plunge and get on board with the group, but love the ruffle on the one you made. What yarn did you use?


----------



## m2hvnfn (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm in


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

I want to follow along. I don't know if i can keep up with a group, as I am working double time in preparation for retiring on May 31. I will do my best, though!


----------



## smligo (Apr 19, 2013)

Beautiful. Would like to learn


----------



## janwalla (Jul 17, 2012)

atb said:


> What happened to the snowflake workshop? I was waiting for that one to start!


Looks like it has started! But like all the workshops, just post and join in and read from page 1. So you dont miss anything including the pattern! here is the link to all the workshops, scroll down to find the one you want.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-105-1.html


----------



## eneurian (May 4, 2011)

not the best with cables yet but would like to try and hang on.......


----------



## Beverly Edmonds (Oct 6, 2012)

Great! I want in.


----------



## yarn lover (Feb 2, 2013)

So pretty! Count me in!


----------



## Joy8753 (Jan 1, 2013)

Count me in please, new baby due in family so will be great! Cheers


----------



## angel cindy (Apr 30, 2013)

Count me in


----------



## miyanna1 (Apr 30, 2013)

I would like to be in the workshop


----------



## Betsiann (Dec 26, 2011)

I'm interestedalso.Ithink is a lovely pattern


----------



## joaniebeadgood (Mar 19, 2013)

I'm interested but I'm still doing the first project of 3!


----------



## EJB (Feb 2, 2013)

I'm in, thank you


----------



## katkarma (Apr 20, 2011)

I'm interested in the workshop, but don't want to work with a heavy yarn. Can this be done in baby weight which I think might be DK? What size needle would you use if this is doable in light weight yarn??

Thanks,
Noreen


----------



## NessaRose (Feb 18, 2013)

I would love to join this workshop


----------



## Saroj (Dec 2, 2011)

craftylady4ever said:


> You did a beautiful job, have wanted to make this baby blanket for a couple of years now and didn't have the confidence, but think I will take the plunge and get on board with the group, but love the ruffle on the one you made. What yarn did you use?


we are not doing the ruffle blanket. that will be done later in the year or next year. I am doing the other version you see on page 1. saroj


----------



## Saroj (Dec 2, 2011)

somebody asked this question - why do we need 40" circular needle? First of all when you do it on 40" needle, you can see what you are doing and will be admiring your work as you go along. when you are doing pattern # III, you will end up with 313 stiches at one point. It will be easier to work as the project gets longer and heavier.


----------



## Pendrgn (Sep 23, 2012)

I would also be interested in this workshop. Just finished my Wingspan and ready for something new.;


----------



## grannyred (Sep 19, 2011)

please sign me up for the knit along


----------



## loubroy (Feb 15, 2013)

I definitely want to sign up for the workshop on knitting the Tree of life baby blanket.


----------



## threekidsmom (Feb 8, 2012)

Count me in!!!


----------



## grandma vicki (Mar 17, 2013)

Oh thanks so much for picking that pattern !!! My oldest daughter
is due in Oct. I sent her the pic of the blanket and she had a fit
over it. She asked me to make her one but I'm very nervous bout
making it cause I can't knit that good!! But, I'm willing to try.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I would love to try this one.


----------



## emma jean johnson (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm in///


----------



## liz b (Sep 28, 2012)

I would love to be a part of the class. This is the 1st. This is the 1st time I am doing this. Is ther anything I need to do, is there a cost involved, anything I need to know?


----------



## GoldenLaugh (Feb 21, 2013)

I'm in!


----------



## cabbagehome (Dec 23, 2011)

Count me too.


----------



## Saroj (Dec 2, 2011)

liz b said:


> I would love to be a part of the class. This is the 1st. This is the 1st time I am doing this. Is ther anything I need to do, is there a cost involved, anything I need to know?


welcome. this is a free class. Just read all the questions people ask and if something is not clear, plug in your thoughts and i will answer the best to my knowledge. saroj  :thumbup:


----------



## Saroj (Dec 2, 2011)

grandma vicki said:


> Oh thanks so much for picking that pattern !!! My oldest daughter
> is due in Oct. I sent her the pic of the blanket and she had a fit
> over it. She asked me to make her one but I'm very nervous bout
> making it cause I can't knit that good!! But, I'm willing to try.


congratulations! yes you can do it. just follow the instructions and if you don't understand ask. i am here to answer all your questions. saroj


----------



## brenda1244 (Jan 24, 2011)

COUNT ME IN ALSO!!


----------



## ann95969 (Oct 22, 2011)

I hope this is how one signs up for learning the Tree of Life blanket? I am not all that knowledgeable to know how to sign up for these types of things, which is why I haven't tried before, shame on me. I am so thrilled with this site! I have learned so much just from "looking in" each day! I feel as though I actually know many of you, especially Jessica Jean! If I every get to Canada I would love to meet you! I don't know yet how to do Avitars, but when I learn I will try to post my picture, I wish everyone would, and I have a question. Why do so many of you have a hidden location? It is so interesting to see/hear from others and I like knowing where they are located. Thank you all so much for the training you have given me. Here are a few things I have learned! Continental, knit and purl! I didn't even know I was a 'thrower' and never knew there was another way of knitting. The wonder of Circular knitting, and now of course, I can't think of all the other wonderful things I am learning just from 'listening' in. Although not old enough to have been on a "party-line", (at least not in my original area of Los Angeles) that's how this seems to be, and such a wonderful party! Thank you all again, May you all be has Blessed as I feel. Ann of Paradise, Really!


----------



## ann95969 (Oct 22, 2011)

Hi, I just realized that my profile doesn't show MY location! I am in Paradise, California! I will try to add that to my Profile.


----------



## roselandc19 (Mar 2, 2011)

I would love to be included!


----------



## CynthiaSindall (Aug 16, 2012)

Perfect timing! I am just finishing a baby blanket and am ready to start another, especially such a beautiful and interesting one. The only problem is that I cannot join you until the 6th. Is that OK?


----------



## pendergrass (Apr 26, 2012)

yes


----------



## pendergrass (Apr 26, 2012)

yes


----------



## vananny (Apr 5, 2013)

Count me in too! Really beautiful afghan!!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sam0767 said:


> I am so busy trying to get Christmas Afghans done and really would love to do some of these workshops. From what I am reading here I can go to the workshop site and still be able to get into them and aske questions anytime even after the workshop is done? I have missed so many of the ones that I want to do because I am busting myself trying to get these things done.


Once the workshop is closed you can't ask questions through the workshop. But they are open for quite a while and it is unlikely that you will come up with a new question. Most teachers do say that you can send a PM to them if you still have questions after going through the whole workshop.
But we do ask that you first go through the whole workshop (which is as not bad as it sounds as they have all the extra postings removed so the only ones left are those relevant to the workshop).
Enjoy trying some of ht eother workshops as well!


----------



## Maz (Apr 24, 2011)

Yes please


----------



## Musicmaker52 (Dec 23, 2011)

Me too please. Count me in.


----------



## diyisbest (Apr 28, 2013)

Thanks Saroj, count me in. I have always loved this pattern, but have been to afraid to attempt it. I'm sure a class is just what I need to get started


----------



## ashworthml (Nov 1, 2012)

Just so happens I printed the pattern out for the tree of life blanket last week


----------



## SawshaK (May 16, 2011)

I would like to join; not sure how to set up to receive the posts. Once again, how do we?


----------



## informpro (Mar 2, 2013)

Yes! Count me in.


----------



## path1126 (Aug 17, 2012)

I would like to take the class also.


----------



## conig (Jun 15, 2011)

Yep, see ya in 5 days.


----------



## shibelle (Jun 23, 2011)

This is too beautiful to pass up! I would love to join in too. Thank you.


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm in, have been wanting to make this one for awhile. Thanks :-D


----------



## fruway (Apr 30, 2013)

I would like to try this...so count me in! I've never done cables and hope I can handle this. Would like to verify, I would need a worsted weight yarn and a 7 or 8 needle 40" long? Skeins have different quantities, do you know the total yards?


----------



## Saroj (Dec 2, 2011)

ann95969 said:


> I hope this is how one signs up for learning the Tree of Life blanket? I am not all that knowledgeable to know how to sign up for these types of things, which is why I haven't tried before, shame on me. I am so thrilled with this site! I have learned so much just from "looking in" each day! I feel as though I actually know many of you, especially Jessica Jean! If I every get to Canada I would love to meet you! I don't know yet how to do Avitars, but when I learn I will try to post my picture, I wish everyone would, and I have a question. Why do so many of you have a hidden location? It is so interesting to see/hear from others and I like knowing where they are located. Thank you all so much for the training you have given me. Here are a few things I have learned! Continental, knit and purl! I didn't even know I was a 'thrower' and never knew there was another way of knitting. The wonder of Circular knitting, and now of course, I can't think of all the other wonderful things I am learning just from 'listening' in. Although not old enough to have been on a "party-line", (at least not in my original area of Los Angeles) that's how this seems to be, and such a wonderful party! Thank you all again, May you all be has Blessed as I feel. Ann of Paradise, Really!


welcome! don't feel bad i did not know for a long time how to add personal info and avatar picture. that may be the reason a lot of people are in hiding. the avatar picture can only be downloaded with pc or now with iphone but not from ipad which i was trying for a long time. just ask questions on the main thread and some one will help you. 
Happy knitting! it is fun site and yes these workshops are wonderful. saroj


----------



## Knit Girl (May 21, 2011)

I'm in this is a project I have been wanting to do.


----------



## mtnmama67 (Dec 16, 2011)

Beautiful blanket..looking forward to knitting this!! Please count me in!

Sandra


----------



## Chulee (Oct 11, 2011)

Count me in...... I will probably take longer to finish it - but, the pattern is so beautiful that I am will to give it my best, even though I will probably finish last.


----------



## Saroj (Dec 2, 2011)

fruway said:


> I would like to try this...so count me in! I've never done cables and hope I can handle this. Would like to verify, I would need a worsted weight yarn and a 7 or 8 needle 40" long? Skeins have different quantities, do you know the total yards?


Red heart super saver each skein is 7 oz/ 198g 364 yds/333m. you will need 5 or 6 skeins. I always buy one extra because it is hard to match the die lots later. Sorry it took me so long to post this info but i could not get my hand on the label all day.


----------



## Althea (Apr 7, 2011)

I have had the yarn for years, planning to knit the tree of life afghan, but I am intimidated by the flower garden section. I can't quite tell if your version of the baby blanket includes this section. I think that's the only part with which I would need help.


----------



## grandma vicki (Mar 17, 2013)

Thank u very much. I'm gonna give it a try. It may take me all the way to Oct to get it done LOL Thanks again,


----------



## Aghog (Mar 18, 2013)

Yes i would like to join this workshop( tree of life baby blanket)


----------



## Peggy Beryl (Jun 4, 2012)

I love it; so may as well add it to all my other wips. I wonder if God will allow me extra time down here to complete all this stuff!!


----------



## The wheeze (Nov 11, 2012)

I'm in!


----------



## knittingnona (May 11, 2011)

I have been saving this pattern for years, hoping to make it for each of my grandchildren to have as an heirloom. I haven't had the courage to start one, though. So please count me in on the workshop. I happen to be having some surgery on Friday that will keep my life a little less hectic for a while so the timing is perfect! I will be yarn shopping tomorrow!


----------



## atb (Feb 25, 2013)

I can't knit this blanket, but I was interested in the crocheted snow flake pattern, but I have not seen a posting about materials or the pattern. What happened? How can I find it now?


----------



## early205 (Nov 27, 2011)

Looking forward to the challenge and education. Thank you for sharing your time and talent. Count me in.


----------



## kittys punkin (Feb 15, 2012)

This is a gorgeous blanket! I would love to learn to knit this. Thanks for another great workshop.


----------



## teacherhaak (Apr 3, 2011)

I would love to learn to do this.


----------



## Karzie (Nov 29, 2012)

Please count me in! I've had this blanket on my cue for some time so it's time to move it up and jump in.

Thanks!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi ladies. the workshop will be held on a new topic (link) in the

*Knitting and Crochet workshops with Designer1234 *-

*It will open on Saturday evening at 7pm EST* -- I will open the workshop (*It won't open until then*) and come and let you all know the way to find it. Once you are thee you will sign in by posting 'I'm in " and your post will be added to the count of students/.

[]The teacher will start the class the next morning. Meanwhile I will delete the posts which signed you in[/b].

We ask that when you get there you read the Workshop information.

so stay on this link and you will be told when and where to go.

the link our workshops, if you wish to check us out (we have 4 or 5 open with other subjects, is as follows:

*http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-105-1.html*

visit there and see all the open and closed workshops, as well as the information posts, the list of Parades of finished work and an information link.

There is also a page where you are welcome to ask questions. it is head [b[E][/b] that is the place where questions will be asked by KP members and answered by myself or the other Managers.

OUr closed workshops are locked but are on the section permanently and can be referred to for information in the future. There as some workshops open right now and you are invited to drop in any of them and see what is happening.

The Section is a separate entity of KP and is there for the members of KP. The teachers are all volunteers, most have never had experience teaching , let alone on line. We have workshops planned into next year. We average 4 workshops a month. it is worth checkin us out.

No cost, everyone is welcome! Designer1234

so everyone watch for me to post that the workshop is open on 'Saturday at 7 pm EST" see you then!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

SawshaK said:


> I would like to join; not sure how to set up to receive the posts. Once again, how do we?


read a few pages on . I just explained everything


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

*INFORMATION*



Designer1234 said:


> Hi ladies. the workshop will be held on a new topic (link) in the
> 
> *Knitting and Crochet workshops with Designer1234 *-
> 
> ...


----------



## rdejam (Jul 30, 2012)

I'm in! This has been on my to-do list since I first saw it. Thanks for making it my #1 new project.


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

Count me in, I have been wanting to make this for a long time.


----------



## iowadaughter (Apr 30, 2012)

I would like to join this workshop. thank you


----------



## doni1954 (Feb 8, 2013)

I would love to try, but I don't feel ia m that experienced maybe in another year.
Thanks


----------



## leisam (Apr 22, 2013)

count me in


----------



## RBurk (Feb 5, 2013)

Count me in.


----------



## secelia8 (Jan 7, 2013)

saroj, when do we look at the supplies that are need or did I miss that. Thanks. This is my first workshop so I think I am somewhat anxious.


----------



## Saroj (Dec 2, 2011)

secelia8 said:


> saroj, when do we look at the supplies that are need or did I miss that. Thanks. This is my first workshop so I think I am somewhat anxious.


Red heart super saver color of your choice 6 skeins, size 8 40" circular needle, markers and a cable needle. Please read the earlier post for variations of yarn. You can use the yarn and needles recommended by the lion brand pattern. Saroj


----------



## secelia8 (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks, I have taken the time to read all the information and I will read before I ask again. Thanks


----------



## plzchat (May 1, 2013)

would love to do this blanket.


----------



## plzchat (May 1, 2013)

would like to join in plz


----------



## Cyndyn (Jun 20, 2011)

Saroj said:


> Red heart super saver color of your choice 6 skeins, size 8 40" circular needle, markers and a cable needle. Please read the earlier post for variations of yarn. You can use the yarn and needles recommended by the lion brand pattern. Saroj


Good morning Saroj, you also mentioned stitch markers, do you have any idea how many we might need?


----------



## episcadoc (Apr 7, 2013)

i am interested as my first grandchild will be born in late October.


----------



## edysert53 (Aug 24, 2012)

Yes I would like to take your class. I have never done a class like this before so information would be appreciated. Is there a fee?


----------



## rovingspinningyarn (Mar 24, 2013)

I have a pattern for this. I will take this class if you don't mind. I will Love to learn the tree of live pattern. The pattern I have is not the same. So count me in on this one.


----------



## GinB (Sep 2, 2012)

If I didn't make myself clear on Page 1, count me in.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

edysert53 said:


> Yes I would like to take your class. I have never done a class like this before so information would be appreciated. Is there a fee?


*No charge- it is a service to KP members. Teachers are KP members who are willing to share their knowledge*.

*please read all the information (Saroj's and my posts from page one to find out how this class will happen and what the yarn and needle requirements are*.


----------



## meadowmadcow (Feb 18, 2012)

Hi - I bet you are fed up of all these questions!! Just in case you haven't can I ask a couple of questions as I have not done this before. Saroj you mentioned earlier that it was OK to use UK double knit yarn but not how much one would need - any indication please.

This one will probably seem dumb but when you posted about how the workshop works you said that you would close this link down - does that mean that there is a limited time to log on to the workshop link. With that in mind is the time you mention US or GMT?


----------



## Saroj (Dec 2, 2011)

meadowmadcow said:


> Hi - I bet you are fed up of all these questions!! Just in case you haven't can I ask a couple of questions as I have not done this before. Saroj you mentioned earlier that it was OK to use UK double knit yarn but not how much one would need - any indication please.
> 
> This one will probably seem dumb but when you posted about how the workshop works you said that you would close this link down - does that mean that there is a limited time to log on to the workshop link. With that in mind is the time you mention US or GMT?


First of all i am never fed up of answering any question. You can ask anything. I think you have to do the calculations how much yarn you will need. I can only tell you that worsted weight yarn that we use in US is red heart super saver. Each skein is 7 oz/198 g. 364 yds/333m. I used 6 skeins.

The second question I will direct to organizer. I know you will have plenty of time to finish the project. The information will be available permanently on the website. Saroj


----------



## Saroj (Dec 2, 2011)

Cyndyn said:


> Good morning Saroj, you also mentioned stitch markers, do you have any idea how many we might need?


You can a around 8 plus markers. If you run out, you can always cut pieces of different color yarn and use it as you need.


----------



## Maryhm (Oct 11, 2012)

I'd love to make this blanket. For the crib size, would I use worsted weight or lighter? I guess I'll just have to bite the bullet and go yarn shopping.


----------



## loubroy (Feb 15, 2013)

I think I have already signed up. But if not, I definitely want to do this workshop


----------



## Savta Fern (Nov 28, 2011)

Thanks to Angora1 , please count me in.


----------



## Saroj (Dec 2, 2011)

Maryhm said:


> I'd love to make this blanket. For the crib size, would I use worsted weight or lighter? I guess I'll just have to bite the bullet and go yarn shopping.


use the sport weight or bernat waverly yarn. I loved the feel of bernat waverly yarn available in michaels only. acmoore does not sell in our area. I can see on their website but not in the stores. use size 5 or 6 needles depending on your tension tight or loose knitter.


----------



## waya (Mar 25, 2011)

will we be using the lion pattern or do you have another version? I think I read earlier that there were mistakes in the one on the lion brand site. Thanks for any info on pattern


----------



## klrober (Mar 20, 2013)

Just beautiful, would love to learn this pattern, count me in


----------



## grd3 (Nov 12, 2012)

Hi All, I'm in


----------



## Saroj (Dec 2, 2011)

waya said:


> will we be using the lion pattern or do you have another version? I think I read earlier that there were mistakes in the one on the lion brand site. Thanks for any info on pattern


we will be using the lion brand pattern that is posted on the first page. I have simplified and corrected the mistakes and added a border to give it a complete look. The instructions will be posted when the workshop opens on Monday. saroj


----------



## Sumacsew (Sep 17, 2012)

I'm interested- what all is involved with taking a workshop online?


----------



## Saroj (Dec 2, 2011)

Sumacsew said:


> I'm interested- what all is involved with taking a workshop online?


Buy the material and be ready. When the workshop opens, register and you will be in.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

I hope to join this workshop, not sure I can complete it though as I am still working on two previous projects. Traveling Vine and the Wingspan.. but I really would love to make this for my God-Granddaughter! So count me in.. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm in... will run behind playing catch up.


----------



## Cindy Dobbins (Jul 10, 2011)

I am going to give this one my best shot. Wish me luck guys. LOL


----------



## Saroj (Dec 2, 2011)

Cindy Dobbins said:


> I am going to give this one my best shot. Wish me luck guys. LOL


welcome and I know you can do it. ask any questions and I will try to answer the best to my knowledge. Good luck!


----------



## Saroj (Dec 2, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> I hope to join this workshop, not sure I can complete it though as I am still working on two previous projects. Traveling Vine and the Wingspan.. but I really would love to make this for my God-Granddaughter! So count me in.. :thumbup: :thumbup:


Take your time and when you get overwhelmed with the workshop, you can pick up the other projects and do it. good Luck and welcome.


----------



## drenne (May 2, 2013)

Yes I would love to do this!


----------



## mcbeth (May 2, 2013)

I am interested.


----------



## Frostycare (Apr 27, 2012)

Yes, I would love to learn how to knit this baby blanket. Thank you for the opportunity.


----------



## Maxilolo (May 4, 2011)

I too would love the challenge of doing something like this.


----------



## Judyreed (May 2, 2013)

I'd love to join this workshop.


----------



## vrisayda (Jun 7, 2012)

I would love to join your workshop. Count me in.
I noticed in another post that you said just to buy the material and be ready. How do we know how much yarn to purchase? Do you have the pattern available for us yet?
Thank you. So looking forward to this.


----------



## tkc (Mar 27, 2011)

I would love to learn how to make this blanket,but i work this weekend. Also I'm not real experienced in cables and it looks like a lot of cables. Is this a knit at your own speed or do you have to make deadlines to continue?


----------



## tmlester (Apr 8, 2011)

This has been on my "want to do list" for so long that I'll feel guilty if I don't join! Count me in


----------



## YvonneF (Feb 17, 2013)

I'm excited to start a new project. This will be my first class using this type of forum.


----------



## noniewill (Feb 4, 2013)

i am ready


----------



## babsbarb (Dec 23, 2012)

GinB said:


> I'd be interested. One thing - I found the pattern online, but the text size is sooooo tiny. Does anyone have it in a larger font size?


On your computer keyboard hold down the Ctrl key and hit the plus (+) sign to make the font larger. To make it smaller hold down the Ctrl key and his the minus (-) sign.
Or you can hold down the Ctrl key and use the wheel on your mouse. This works also on pictures. I use it ALOT! 
Hope this helps, I know it certainly helps my senior eyes.


----------



## Saroj (Dec 2, 2011)

vrisayda said:


> I would love to join your workshop. Count me in.
> I noticed in another post that you said just to buy the material and be ready. How do we know how much yarn to purchase? Do you have the pattern available for us yet?
> Thank you. So looking forward to this.


Please read the posts. I have posted to get 6 skeins of red heart super saver, size 8 needles, cable needle and markers. Saroj


----------



## Saroj (Dec 2, 2011)

tkc said:


> I would love to learn how to make this blanket,but i work this weekend. Also I'm not real experienced in cables and it looks like a lot of cables. Is this a knit at your own speed or do you have to make deadlines to continue?


There are no cables. Just holding needles in front or back and knitting as per instructions. You knit at your own speed. Saroj


----------



## eljay (Jun 21, 2011)

I'm in, been looking at this pattern for a long time, like others, I do not work from graphs well. so it was put on a a real "back' burner. Thanks for the workshop.


----------



## KathySue (Apr 18, 2011)

Count me in. I love doing baby blankets and this will be a beauty.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I think I'm going to try this one!


----------



## Patii (Dec 18, 2012)

Yes please. I would love to learn how to knit this beautiful blanket.


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

hmm today is the 4 May here in SA and i see nothing....will keep watching for us to begin!!


----------



## macdonaldgail (Oct 15, 2011)

Please count me in.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

*Designer here! Attention*:

*I will be opening the workshop today (Saturday) before 7pm Eastern Standard Time. I will open it , and put in the workshop requirements - please read them when you get there-- and will let Saroj know and come here and give you information as to how to join the workshop and how to get there*.

Once you are there (*not here)* please post 'Im in" and I will count you and delete your posts.

*The workshop will start tomorrow morning. Saroj will post the first part of her class and it will be available then*.

Please don't use this thread any more-- all information will be give in the actual workshop. This will no longer be part of this class, and there will not be any questions answered here from now on.

*See you between 6 and 7 pm here tonight! * Designer


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm confused on how to find the workshop


----------



## LYNH (Sep 16, 2011)

I've been wanting do knit this blanket for over a year! I'm in! I need to print the pattern again since it was a year ago.


----------



## RedQueen (Nov 25, 2012)

Is the Lion Brand Wool-Ease Chunky a #5? I don't have any of this particular wool and was wondering what I could substitute.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Katsch said:


> I'm confused on how to find the workshop


I will post here when I open the workshop. Please read my previous posts. come in later tonight and there will be instructions as to how to get to the workshop. It is not open yet.

Designer1234


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

tkc said:


> I would love to learn how to make this blanket,but i work this weekend. Also I'm not real experienced in cables and it looks like a lot of cables. Is this a knit at your own speed or do you have to make deadlines to continue?


Noi deadlines, no cost -- get the pattern on line.

come to the workshop (I will tell you how, once I open it) and join in during the evening or on mOnday. YOu can work your own speed. Saroj will be there to hellp you with knitting the pattern.

She will answer your questions each day. Designer1234


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Diane D said:


> hmm today is the 4 May here in SA and i see nothing....will keep watching for us to begin!!


WE use Eastern Standard time - there are so many time zones. I will be opening the workshop in 4 hours from now.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

janwalla said:


> Looks like it has started! But like all the workshops, just post and join in and read from page 1. So you dont miss anything including the pattern! here is the link to all the workshops, scroll down to find the one you want.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-105-1.html


CORRECT Janwalla. go to the link above this line and scroll down to Snow flake afghan and click on it . you will then be in the workshop. It will be open for awhile yet. Start on page one - this is important-- the instructions will show you how to do the pattern. good luck and have fun. no charge.


----------



## DeniseCM (Aug 30, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> I will post here when I open the workshop. Please read my previous posts. come in later tonight and there will be instructions as to how to get to the workshop. It is not open yet.
> 
> Designer1234


Hi
It's past 11pm here in South Africa. I doubt whether I'll still be awake when the workshop opens. I do hope that I don't miss this one :-(


----------



## judybug52 (Sep 26, 2012)

Ok thanks


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

*The workshop is now open*. go to :

*http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-105-1.html*

and scroll down to* #26 Tree of Life baby afghan* - and click on it.

once you have entered the thread please read the workshop information post .. Saroj will post the first part of the workshop sometime prior to tomorrow morning. The class does not start until Sunday May 5 .

There is no charge. please post "Im in' so that I can count the number of students - once I have added your post to the count I will delete it.

Please do not pm me asking why the workshop isn't there. If you read the workshop information, you are there. The information will be posted by the teacher for tomorrow morning.

I hope you enjoy the workshop. you are welcome to go there now.

This thread will no longer be used for information about the Tree of life. follow the instructions in this post and go to the workshop. all questions will be answered there!!

*Go to the link in this post, scroll down to #26 Tree of life, click on it and you are in the workshop*


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

DeniseCM said:


> Hi
> It's past 11pm here in South Africa. I doubt whether I'll still be awake when the workshop opens. I do hope that I don't miss this one :-(


 The workshop is open go in now or when you wake up? see you there!


----------



## tkc (Mar 27, 2011)

yes, what do I do to sign up?


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

tkc said:


> yes, what do I do to sign up?


*read my last posts - the information is there. go in whenevery you want to as it is now open*.


----------



## patmiel (Aug 24, 2012)

Love to join the workshop.


----------



## Sha54 (Apr 30, 2013)

Count me in


----------



## lbearmeister (Dec 29, 2012)

I am interested as it will be my first workshop.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

just follow the directions. there are 62 signed in already . it starts tomorrow. read my last posts and you will find us.


----------



## Saroj (Dec 2, 2011)

RedQueen said:


> Is the Lion Brand Wool-Ease Chunky a #5? I don't have any of this particular wool and was wondering what I could substitute.


you can use the red heart super saver yarn


----------



## Mishel (Jan 7, 2013)

I'm in


----------



## mclark (May 21, 2011)

I would really like to join this to make this beautiful afghan


----------



## pmarch (Mar 18, 2012)

I'm in


----------



## noniewill (Feb 4, 2013)

yes i would love to learn count me in


----------



## Knoraknits (Apr 30, 2013)

I would like to join in please. I did put this link on watch but have not received any info yet.


----------



## Reynoldsmom (Jul 25, 2011)

looks wonderful....but difficult. I will get the yarn soon so I can get started with you. Joan (Reynolds Mom)


----------



## Saroj (Dec 2, 2011)

Knoraknits said:


> I would like to join in please. I did put this link on watch but have not received any info yet.


Here is the link. Cut and paste in your browser and sign in

http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-105-1.html

Happy knitting


----------



## Saroj (Dec 2, 2011)

Reynoldsmom said:


> looks wonderful....but difficult. I will get the yarn soon so I can get started with you. Joan (Reynolds Mom)


It looks difficult but follow the instructions and you will be able to it. I made it very simple to follow directions. You can always ask questions if you get stuck


----------



## caseyhyman38 (Mar 2, 2013)

Count me in, please. This is a lovely, challenging pattern to take us all to the next level in knitting. How exciting to have the leader with us all the way. Thank you for your time and patience.

Elizabeth


----------



## Pinkle (Aug 28, 2012)

Me, too - I think this will be a lovely item to knit.


----------



## Reynoldsmom (Jul 25, 2011)

Your directions were to 'post' I'm in when in the forum.
Is this how you do it?
this is my first time doing this. thanks Joan (Reynoldsmom)


----------



## Saroj (Dec 2, 2011)

Reynoldsmom said:


> Your directions were to 'post' I'm in when in the forum.
> Is this how you do it?
> this is my first time doing this. thanks Joan (Reynoldsmom)


Here is the link

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-167502-4.html


----------



## RGlad (Jul 16, 2011)

YES YES YES!!!


----------



## secelia8 (Jan 7, 2013)

saroj, How do you log into the workshop?


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

GinB said:


> I'd be interested. One thing - I found the pattern online, but the text size is sooooo tiny. Does anyone have it in a larger font size?


Hold down the CTRL key and move mouse back and forth.


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

I would like to make one crib size, since the baby is now months old. What changes would I need to do?

The pattern recommends size 10 1/2 needles, so what length do I need for circulars? I would like to use an acrylic but not sure how many skeins to buy.


----------



## CindyS57 (Apr 30, 2013)

How do I get to this workshop?


----------



## grandma vicki (Mar 17, 2013)

I would love to know how also. I have been trying since Sat. but hadn't found it yet. Please help?!?!


----------



## Cyndyn (Jun 20, 2011)

Use the link at the top of this page and post on the last page that "your in".


----------



## Mishel (Jan 7, 2013)

i'm in


----------

